# Fischring Marke "Eigenbau"



## Hov-Micha (25. Mai 2007)

Moin zusammen,

hab vor 2 Wochen meinen Fischring/-galgen aus Eigenproduktion leider versenkt, hab ihn mal als pic angehängt!
Wollte mir jetzt einen neuen bauen, war aber mit meinem alten nicht ganz zufrieden weil der in meinen augen nicht ganz ausgereift war ;+
Ich hatte einen VA-Draht(ca. 5mm Drahtdurchmesser) als Ring gebogen mit einem Haken als Verschluss.
Der hat sich besonders beim Dorschfischen bewährt, Mefo´s gibts ja in der Regel in geringeren Stückzahlen!

Hat einer ne Idee bzw. was habt ihr so am Start??

Danke & TL
Micha


----------



## AndreasG (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischring Marke "Eigenbau"*

Warum machst du es dir denn so kompliziert?
Die gelbe Schnur, ich tippe mal auf ummantelte Wäscheleine, setzte ich auch als Stringer ein. An ein Ende einen Karabiner wie bei dir und ans andere Ende einen Stab aus 5mm VA (ca. 12cm) mittig gebohrt. Bei Dorschen den Stab einfach durch den Unterkiefer stechen und den Fisch dann auf die Schnur ziehen, bei Platten ziehe ich ihn wie du durch die Kiemen. Eingehängt wir der Stab dann in eine Schlaufe, entweder direkt auf der Schnur oder      extra (so mache ich es am BB). Hab jetzt leider kein Foto davon zur Hand, werde ich aber nachreichen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Schutenpiet (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischring Marke "Eigenbau"*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Warum machst du es dir denn so kompliziert?
> Die gelbe Schnur, ich tippe mal auf ummantelte Wäscheleine, setzte ich auch als Stringer ein. An ein Ende einen Karabiner wie bei dir und ans andere Ende einen Stab aus 5mm VA (ca. 12cm) mittig gebohrt. Bei Dorschen den Stab einfach durch den Unterkiefer stechen und den Fisch dann auf die Schnur ziehen, bei Platten ziehe ich ihn wie du durch die Kiemen. Eingehängt wir der Stab dann in eine Schlaufe, entweder direkt auf der Schnur oder      extra (so mache ich es am BB). Hab jetzt leider kein Foto davon zur Hand, werde ich aber nachreichen.
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas



|wavey:das teil würde mich auch interessieren

Peter


----------



## AndreasG (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischring Marke "Eigenbau"*

So nu gibt´s auch was zu kucken......"life can be so simple":m


----------



## Hov-Micha (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischring Marke "Eigenbau"*

@Andreas

auch ne Möglichkeit..."und so einfach" , deshalb hatte ich gefragt#6
Denke grad auf´m Belly ne feine Sache aber als Strandläufer ist der Ring auch direkt ne gute Tragemöglichkeit!
Der Vorteil der Schnur is natürlich....bei 2m Schnur passt da ne Menge drauf :vik:
War nur´n Spass, sollte ja alles im Rahmen bleiben!
Werde auf jeden Fall deine Idee aufgreifen, mir aber weiterhin die Sache mit´m Ring durch´n Kopp gehen lassen..hat sich beim Meefofischen gut bewährt.

Sonst noch jemand ne Idee?

TL
Micha


----------



## haukep (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischring Marke "Eigenbau"*

Ich habe jetzt auch die Wäscheleine, allerdings nur mit einer Schlaufe und einem Karabiner. Den zieh ich durch die Kieme und dann den großen Wirbel auf und einklinken...

Gibt aber immer kaputte Finger... Ich habe daher auch schon an so einen Stab gedacht, allerdings würde ich ihn lieber an den Enden einbohren und dann den Wirbel einklinken. So kann das auch wirklich nicht aufgehen... Was meint ihr?


----------



## MichaelB (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischring Marke "Eigenbau"*

Moin,

der Endlosgalgen von MacG. ist so genial, dass ich davon inspiriert gleich für den Actor noch einen mitgebaut habe. #6

Statt Wäscheleine habe ich 1m kunststoffummanteltes 3mm Drahtseil genommen und die Enden gegen Wassereintritt mit Silikon versiegelt.
Die Schlaufen habe ich mit Zwirn fixiert und dann mit Schrumpfschlauch fixiert.
Statt der Schlaufe am kurzen Ende habe ich einen Ring aus 3mm VA Draht gebogen und verschweißt, der Karabiner ist natürlich ebenfalls aus austhenitischem Chrom-Nickel-Stahl - wer möchte darf auch VA sagen 

An diesem Galgen haben schon acht Dorsche zwischen 50 und 65cm Platz gefunden :g

Gruß
Michael


----------



## AndreasG (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischring Marke "Eigenbau"*



haukep schrieb:


> Ich habe daher auch schon an so einen Stab gedacht, allerdings würde ich ihn lieber an den Enden einbohren und dann den Wirbel einklinken. So kann das auch wirklich nicht aufgehen... Was meint ihr?



Deshalb ist der Stab ja auch mittig gebohrt, selbst wenn er dir mal aus der Hand oder der Schlaufe rutscht stellt er sich automatisch quer und dir rutscht auf sicher kein Fisch vom Galgen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## AndreasG (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischring Marke "Eigenbau"*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Statt Wäscheleine habe ich 1m kunststoffummanteltes 3mm Drahtseil genommen



Wäscheleine gibt es auch mit einer Drahtseele. :m

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## haukep (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Fischring Marke "Eigenbau"*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Deshalb ist der Stab ja auch mittig gebohrt, selbst wenn er dir mal aus der Hand oder der Schlaufe rutscht stellt er sich automatisch quer und dir rutscht auf sicher kein Fisch vom Galgen.
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas




Ja, ok, das macht Sinn. Ich muss mir dann auch mal sowas bauen...


----------

